# New Mines R35 pics taken on GTROC trip to Japan



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is the latest Mines R35 taken on the GTROC trip to Japan in December. As posted earlier, we had the privilege of being the 1st people outside Mines to rev the engine, and what an engine! More like a racing bike than a turbocharged V6 (did anyone on the trip get a sound clip they could post)? _PS Thanks to Toni and Simon for pics_.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

bet those carbon doors were cheap !

lol stunning car as always


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Stunning....


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Wow what a car, amazing stuff from mines as usual


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a local guy in my country, Trinidad in the Caribbean, that has purchased one. He has it about a month or so now, very nice car. The parts list is quite tasty.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Bet there's a few bobs worth of kit on there! Still i'd rather have a Mine's car over a Nismo Clubsport or Spec-V!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good as always

il inspect it at the TAS next week


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

stop rubbing that in Matty.......




I'm jealous


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> stop rubbing that in Matty.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you go more often than me!

anyways im taking over the RX for the time im there, hope youve not burnt out that clutch :nervous:

TBH im not sure if MINES are at TAS next week, alot of the top tuners are not

TOMEI are for the first time in their history so thats cool


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice!!

Would like to hear some sound clips, if anyone was able to record any.

Matty - any prices on the mines mooncraft add on lip for the boot spoiler?


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks superb!


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Guys, any idea when the Mine's full engine will be officially released? And where did they source this carbon doors, can't see it in their catalogue?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Andiroo said:


> Guys, any idea when the Mine's full engine will be officially released? And where did they source this carbon doors, can't see it in their catalogue?


carbon doors are available via us if required as we are official mines dealers

but seeing as they are approx £4.4k without shipping you prob dont want them :chuckle:


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks Matty, as long as that's for a pack of 12 it doesn't seem too bad

Any ideas on the engine?

Btw I have a really stupid idea (like I normally get), sent you a pm mate


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If anyone is interested in meeting Niikura-san (the President of MINES) he will be in the UK this weekend. Anyone is welcome to meet him and Nagahama-san at a pub meet we're having this Sunday. Full details can be found in the meetings and events section of the forum: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/meetings-events-uk.html

Just add your name to the list as we need to know numbers.

Niikura-san will be there to chat to anyone interested and he's keen to learn more about UK cars and their owners as well. How cool ! :squintdan


----------

